# Can mice get wet tail from sick hamsters?



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think so, but I thought i'd check  My local petshop asked if I could nurse some sick hamsters.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

From what we know about wet-tail, it's an imbalance of normal gut bacteria, leading to diarrhoea, so I can't see it affecting the mice.

I would, however, observe sensible precautions and handle the hamsters last and wash your hands afterwards.


----------

